# NHL network to broadcast IIHF World Junior Championships



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

> By Vlada Gelman
> 
> USA Hockey and NHL Network have signed a three-year agreement that will give NHL Net coverage of the International Ice Hockey Federation World Junior Championship.
> 
> ...


http://www.tvweek.com/news/2008/12/usa_hockey_nhl_net_sign_covera.php


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Those are great games to watch.We went in 2005 to Grand Forks ND.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Great news.. HD is the only way to go.


----------

